# The Baron's avatar



## candid petunia (Aug 1, 2011)

Okay, just checking... Maybe it's for fun, Captain? 
How many of you wish the Baron could switch back to his previous avatar? (for me because it was more intimading and gave me the Captain _feel)_


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Aug 1, 2011)

I personally look forward to seeing who the next captain will be, whether it's Pugwash, Picard or Hook. We all like a change.

I hope it's Jack Sparrow next . . . or Captain Mannering. Stupid boy.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, Picard always comes back around again  Like Arnold Schwarzenegger, he'll be back.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Aug 1, 2011)

And I thought I was the only one who noticed it. Thanks, CP! Now, lemme join you...

*grabs protest poster*

Bring Back Picard! Bring Back Picard! Bring Back Picard! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





X\'D


----------



## Cran (Aug 1, 2011)

I suppose one could consider that to move from space captain to _Sky Captain_ is a step down ...


----------



## Baron (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm waiting for Edgewise to return and post a picture of Angelina Jolie as his avatar.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Aug 1, 2011)

I liked Pugwash, but I guess that's a generation thing, I'm sure I have seen a picture of Captain Oates in 1900 style cold weather gear once, There must be some good Captain Hook pictures around since disney got hold of Peter Pan. Do I remember a comic book hero Captain America? Mind you Rob is fairly obviously British, how about Andrew Strauss? 

Slightly off topic, what a great decision by India's captain, Mahendra Singh Dohni. It is good to know that with all the razzmatazz associated with Indian Premier League the spirit of the game still exists.


----------



## Foxee (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah, but Picard is pretty much the quintessential captain to some of us.


----------



## Winston (Aug 1, 2011)

BEST Captian.  'Nuff said.


----------



## terrib (Aug 1, 2011)

Where is the none of the above button... 

I think this one should do:
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_JbpwG-cACcQ/S11iu0s82TI/AAAAAAAAAGk/ZSDSt80y03w/s320/captain-chimp.jpg


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh that's adorable, terri. But somehow I don't think Baron does adorable.


----------



## Nick (Aug 1, 2011)

Gumby said:


> Oh that's adorable, terri. But somehow I don't think Baron does adorable.



His weakness is puppies. When presented with a beagle puppy, he bursts into tears and rolls around with them on the floor. Just like your weakness is coffee...


----------



## ScientistAsHero (Aug 1, 2011)

I had gotten accustomed to "hearing" Baron's voice as Patrick Stewart's in my head when reading his posts. Now, I hear Jude Law's. Not quite as commanding a tone, I have to say!


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2011)

Nick said:


> His weakness is puppies. When presented with a beagle puppy, he bursts into tears and rolls around with them on the floor. Just like your weakness is coffee...



*See's Nick hunched over his charts, catagorizing all of us _and our weaknesses, _in his plot to rule the world*

Very devious of you, I must say.


----------



## alanmt (Aug 1, 2011)

I like the new one.


----------



## caelum (Aug 1, 2011)

Out with the old, I say!  The new one's funner.


----------



## candid petunia (Aug 1, 2011)

terrib said:


> Where is the none of the above button...


I'm afraid I forgot to put it, didn't think of it at the time.
But your suggestion is so cute.


----------



## Nick (Aug 1, 2011)

'Baron' is far too intimidating to fit with Jude Law. Have you considered shortening it to a nickname? Maybe Barry...? Ron? Roney?


----------



## Cran (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh great! Now I have to imagine *Gumby* bursting into tears and rolling around on the floor when presented with a cup of coffee ...


----------



## Gumby (Aug 2, 2011)

All right now, _who_ spilled the beans???   Though, that sounds more like my behavior when I can't get a cup of coffee, Cran.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Aug 2, 2011)

^ So, what if its a cup of hot chocolate?

Oh, wait. That's referring to Hawke, right? *whistles*

X\'D


----------



## Gumby (Aug 2, 2011)

Or...cafe mocha...two vices in one.


----------



## Cran (Aug 2, 2011)

A double liqueur mocchacino and two Tim Tams ...


----------



## Hawke (Aug 2, 2011)

Tim Tams—they're so good they should be illegal. 

I'd take coffee over hot chocolate, but I'd rather have both. 

As for the voting. _Bring back Picard! _

Meh, I'm not a huge fan of change... as one can guess from my never-changing avatar.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hawke said:


> _Bring back Picard!_



:thumbl:


----------



## Edgewise (Aug 7, 2011)

Baron said:


> I'm waiting for Edgewise to return and post a picture of Angelina Jolie as his avatar.



Only if you make Peter Pan your avatar and promise to never grow up.


----------



## Baron (Aug 7, 2011)

Olly suggested Captain Hook.


----------



## Custard (Aug 7, 2011)

Found this thread late, I prefer the new avatar. It looks more _dashing_, wouldn't you say?


----------



## JosephB (Aug 7, 2011)

How about this:


----------



## candid petunia (Oct 24, 2011)

Fun times. We're dealing with a mutant monster bunny now, though. :distant:


----------



## moderan (Oct 24, 2011)

Here's one





and another





yet another





and finally......


----------



## candid petunia (Oct 24, 2011)

Aww the last one doesn't show.


----------



## moderan (Oct 24, 2011)

Should be four. Captain Britain, Captain Marvel, t-shirt man, and Errol/Captain Blood.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Oct 24, 2011)

Gah. Isn't there some gallery displaying all the previous avatars of the Captain? "Captain through the years" or something to that effect would be cool.


----------



## candid petunia (Oct 24, 2011)

It would be cool. Just imagine, from the beginning -- Baby Captain...


----------

